# loud buzzing noise with freeze when start gpu-z



## gordon93 (Feb 6, 2019)

My video card is going down?I should be worried?
sometime my image freezing with buzz loud noise when I start gpu-z, and im not sure 100% if is gpu fault.My temp on idle is hit 17-19 on video card,and CPU 30-35C.When my image freeze all I can do is hard reset.Is annoying because is not a regular bsod to read the error after reboot the system.
my stem spec:
video card is R9 fury X Sapphire http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=69ED4799-7518-434C-80CD-3FF8811F8648&lang=eng
my mobo is: asus p8p67 pro rev 3.1
PSU: chieftec 750W modular with 4 rail 12V .The model is CFT-750-14CS and is this: https://mobilespecs.net/power/Chieftec/Chieftec_CFT-750-14CS_750W.html
This PSU have 7-8 y old but is still run ok.In bios it show me +3v and +12v ok and I checked with hwmonitor too and tension on power good is fine,I do not know how to behave in load task.
cpu: i7 2600k no overclocked,stock speed
ram: 2x8 fury 1866 cl 10 1.5v black- I tested with memtest86 and passed.
The strange thing : I hear that loud buzzing noise only from idle (desktop),especially when I run gpu-z.In games never blocked so far
The temp of the card in idle 18-19c,and in load 50-55C
On the gpu-z I saw  another strange thing.it show me PCI-E v 3.0 and my mobo is only pci-e 2.0.It could be problem from there?I have     another video card an gtx 980ti palit and that card is running only on pci-e 2.0,and that card never blocked with or without gpu-z, is work good.
Really im desperate I don t know what to do because the image have no artefact with this fury x.Card runs ok until freeze my image with buzz load noise,and that sound comes from speaker not from the system.Once every 2-3 days I have this annoying freeze image when I launch gpu-z,but not in load power(games).On benchmark my card don t block,don t have artifact.
my OS is win 8.1 pro with latest crimson 17.7.1

later edit: today I play old game warcraft 3,and I saw artifact,so the verdict is: my VGA is dying.Thank you gpu-z for warning me.is the only program that felt something was wrong with my vga


----------



## Naki (Feb 7, 2019)

* Try another PSU, if you can (newer one).
* IF you start your PC, then run GPU-Z, then without quitting GPU-Z run some games, does this work fine?
* Please note AMD Crimson drivers are very old. I don't think you should use that one.
You need latest AMD Radeon/Fury drivers from 2019.


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 7, 2019)

This game Warcraft 3 was the only game who warning me something is not right with this fury X,because until I have those black borders, all the time my image flickering but only in this game.In another modern games I have no flickering issue,no blocking,no freeze etc(very very very strange).
Another thing very very strange with my fury X ,my PC freezing with buzz loud noise only when I launch gpu-z and I listen a music,but not always.This card have a hidden problem,maybe vrm problem or capacitors...from what I understand
this program gpu-z was the only program who felt something is not right,and that old game Warcraft 3 ofc.Thank you blizzard and gpu-z..I don t think my PSU is the problem because I have another card a gtx 980ti palit and with that card don t have problem...
I will return the card...

latest drivers for Fury X is crimson 17.7.1 and is dated from 4 july 2017.This driver is for win 8.1 pro.For win 10 they have adrenalin date 2019,but I don t have win 10.I use win 8.1 pro and AMD for an unknown reason stopped suport for win 8.1 pro, don t know why,because green camp still have drivers for win 8.i hate them at this point.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 7, 2019)

The 980 Ti is a better card anyway.


----------



## Naki (Feb 7, 2019)

Okay, thanks for this extra info!
Is this card purchased new, or 2nd hand? If it was used, then likely the person who sold it to you was not completely honest about the state of this Fury card.
OR maybe he/she did not know for sure and did not properly test it. 

Please note Windows 8.0/8.1 are basically dead now. Zero reasons to stay on this, you should upgrade to Windows 10.
I use Windows 10 on many PCs here, 2 of those almost the same as yours and it works great!  (Beta BIOS for the older PC however, as its motherboard is from ~2010-2011)


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 7, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The 980 Ti is a better card anyway.


no is not.personally I hate green camp.I love red team,i love Fury X because Radeon always have better color and contrast.Nvidia have washed out colors even if I activate output dinamyc range to Full rgb
and fury X perform better in mantle dx 12 than 980ti.and don t forget fury X have liquid cooling which Is great summer time.



Naki said:


> Okay, thanks for this extra info!
> Is this card purchased new, or 2nd hand? If it was used, then likely the person who sold it to you was not completely honest about the state of this Fury card.
> OR maybe he/she did not know for sure and did not properly test it.
> 
> ...


I buyed from another person who lying me all is alright.Before I buy this card i ask him many time if the card have no HIDDEN problem and he lying me.So be carefull what you buy from the internet guys,because there are many video card with HIDDEN problem  which at first sight seems to be ok


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 10, 2019)

use occt. run psu test 15 mins,


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2019)

18 amps across 4 rails is not enough


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 10, 2019)

wouldnt that be 18a per rail so 36a if he uses 2 rails which should be enough for a fury..
(find it hard to do the maths to get 750w at only 12v 18a)
unless he is only using 1 rail that is..


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 11, 2019)

Shambles1980 I used 2 rails cable (2x8),and I want to say my radeon card have suspicious activity,i mean when  I only watch a video on youtube in gpu-z show me VDDc raise from 0.900v to 1.093 or 1.24v and my core raise from 300mhz to 1050,but not always.Is normal behaviour?
another weird image in Warcraft 3-dota.first time when I cast a spell is with red color and then with white.Don t know yet 100% sure if my videocard have artefact.this fury x have really really weird behavior.is one of the weirdest video cards I've ever had I SWEAR,and I have many video card over time 
and I don t know why this game Warcraft 3 is the only game who detect hidden problem.In another games I don t have artifact on my image.All modern game run perfectly fine with no artefact with no blocking,freeze or flickering yet.And I want to say I have no more buzzing sound with freeze image for the moment .it's been four days and I did not freeze my picture yet .but this happiness wil not hold im sure about this 
I don t understand this card I swear

later edit: I want to say another weird thing.I installed another card in my system,gtx 980ti palit and I encountered same problem with that freeze image with buzzing sound but it last only a few second about 3-4 second and then he came back to normal without hard reset.With fury X when I encountered that problem it does not return to normal only with hard reset.
Can u please tell me if this flash for fury X is fine??I extracted from my video card and I don t know if it is original,so this is my flash.My fury x have BIOS version: 015.049.000.008.006.194
https://files.fm/u/tuheaj7v


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 12, 2019)

First, it's a joke that they call that a ATX12V 2.2.  It's a very old design as shown by the AMPs on the +3.3 and +5 Volt rails, like P4 old.






Rail 1 and 2 are dedicated to the CPU.  Rail 3 is PCI-e and rail 4 is shared with PCI-e and all of the other accessories.  Hopefully, you have one each of the 8 pin PCI-e power connectors connected to rail 3 and 4.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 12, 2019)

does start to sound more and more like a psu problem..


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 12, 2019)

yes this is my psu,and I have it from 2008 when I have my first gpu video card a geforce 8800 ultra.I want to say another thing, sometime when my video card is in idle and have not heavy task all 8 light red from video card rails is ON,and sometime only 4 led are ON,and sometime only one led is on.I attach some pics.

what resolution to choose for occt??



Shambles1980 said:


> use occt. run psu test 15 mins,


I tested my PSU with occt,but under 1 minute my system restart.Why?


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 12, 2019)

install hwinfo and tell occt to use that for its sensor info, its not showing the 12v which i assume is droping down to 11.3v or less causing the instability.. 
11.5v or above would probably be within reason and unlikely to cause a big problem but i think its going lower.

also does it shut down restart with no blue screen or do you get an error message?


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 12, 2019)

it restart system under 1 minute but without bsod.under 1 minute with occt, the screen become black,and system restart.
look I make a short movie.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 12, 2019)

the video is unavailable..
and at this point i would personally try to test a psu that has about 40a on the 12v rail.

even something inexpensive like a corsair vs650 would do.
there's not much more you can do to test the psu on the system. you just need to see if it still happens with a different psu but the psu you test needs to be able to supply enough power.

given the pc just switches off without a bsod when under a psu stress test i would have to think that its the psu, but if you can borrow a psu for testing to confirm that before you spend money on a new psu that would always be better.


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Naki (Feb 12, 2019)

I would suggest:
1) Try both video cards on another PC if you can. One that is known to work fine, and stably and has a more modern (and also good!) PSU.
2) If cards run fine, then change your PSU to a better/newer one.


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 12, 2019)

I don t have another PC to test.I have a friend with many PC who can help me but is out of the country,so my only option is  to buy,but don t know 100% if is psu,gpu or even mobo,and i don t want to spend money on something I'm not sure 100%.If I buy this budget PSU in a new condition is good?
https://www.njoy.ro/PSU/woden-850
or this one
http://www2.seasonic.com/product/focus-plus-750-gold/
or this
http://www.highpower-tech.com/Global/product_page.php?class=20170504184907&id=20170504185041
https://www.fsp-europe.com/hyper-m85-650w-550w/
................
Really don t know whats the best choice for my system,don t know what psu to choose...........there are many psu on market,but almost all manufacturer lying with real power psu on rails...and I don t know what wattage draw this fury x on peak.

this psu is ok?
http://www.chieftec.eu/en/psus/ps-2/a-90-series/gdp-750c.html


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 12, 2019)

I wouldnt like to advize a psu purchace without you confirming that a different psu fixed the issue 1st.
all the psu's you listed say they have enough amps to power your system and the gpu no problems. But i am no psu expert so il leave that for some one else. but if at all possible do test a different psu if you can.

if you are wondering.. 
i am 98% certain its the psu.


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 12, 2019)

but this inter-tech PSU is ok?it s a budget psu and have 80+ gold certified.I want to buy it because is cheap.It s a german psu
https://www.inter-tech.de/en/products/psu/atx/argus-rgb-750w-cm


----------



## Ruyki (Feb 12, 2019)

gordon93 said:


> it restart system under 1 minute but without bsod.under 1 minute with occt, the screen become black,and system restart.
> look I make a short movie.


If your computer restarts while running the OCCT power supply test, you most likely failed the test.


----------



## Naki (Feb 12, 2019)

Suggest you steer clear of any low-name/noname brands.
Go for a good, proven brand such as SeaSonic, Cooler Master, EVGA, Corsair/etc. Some of those have models that have 10 years warranty or even more! (well, those may be over budget)
Have in mind that class and model matters a lot too, some SeaSonics may be produced by 1 company, and others - by completely another.
Please give us a budget you can spend on a new PSU, your location (Germany? Romania?) and preference for online store, and we can suggest the best choice(s) for your budget.
If you are in Romania, eMag is good, we use that in Bulgaria too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Best places for PSUs

jonnyguru.com

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/PSUReviewDatabase.html

http://www.johnnylucky.org/power-supplies/psu-lemon-list.html

http://www.johnnylucky.org/power-supplies/psu-recommendations.html


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 12, 2019)

some people claim they run R9 Fury with only PSU rated at only 520w. Corsair 520HX.It is true?


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 13, 2019)

ok im drunk so my advice now is not perfect:

if you ignore everything but the numbers, what you want is.
psu. with all the conections you need (pcie, sata,molex)

12v rail with a minimum of 40 amps preferably more.
so if we do basic maths.  12v x 40a is 480w
so yes a good 520w will do it. 
but i will now do something i usually wouldnt..
as a minimum i say get a corsair vs650 
a psu that costs less than that at the same power is not going to be worth the money. imo


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 15, 2019)

guys I decide to buy this psu:

https://www.inter-tech.de/en/products/psu/atx/argus-rgb-750w-cm

I know is maybe a mediocre psu,but my entire system are obsolete anyway,and I don t want to invest more money in something  complete obsolete.And beside that I want to give some chances to this psu to see if germans are as good as they are(in general,germans are good in all thing).From where I buyed this psu they gave me only 24 month warranty,and on german site have 36 month.nice.....I love my country :|


----------



## Naki (Feb 15, 2019)

What country are you in?
I know it may be late now, but your reasoning is flawed!
You may have an old/outdated PC now, but if you purchase a good, strong PSU it can last not only for this 1 PC, but for a newer PC or 2, when/if you purchase a new one later. 
So, always a bad thing to purchase a cheaper PSU, and always good - to purchase a proven & good brand PSU. 

Cheap hardware always turn out expensive in the long run.


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 15, 2019)

I am from Romania,and I found on garage a review about this psu ,but is in romanian language:

https://www.mygarage.ro/teste-si-re...-inter-tech-argus-rgb-750cm-80-gold-750w.html

I decide to buy this psu to see if it's really gaming and if it has 80 plus gold certification.Or maybe is only lying.
I know  is not like Titans : seasonic,fortron,corsair,antec but for me is a good alternative and for people who want some power with a low budget.
l.e. anyway I have 30 day to change my mind and I can return it if I don t like this psu.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 15, 2019)

Huizhou Xin Hui Yuan Tech.  seem to be the oem for Most of this companys psu's.. they dont have the worlds best record..


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 15, 2019)

anyway I found this site.And here recommended psu for furyX is 650w. 500 or 600w is not enough for furyX.and I think is a serious site

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page362.htm

I know is a bad choice but I prefer a reserve 100W for safety in a limited budget...Anyway I repeat for this old system I don t want to invest more money for brand psu.....when I choose to make from 0 another PC, I will purchase Seasonic psu.
the end of story !


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 16, 2019)

guys, my psu has arrived. I test psu in occt for 16 minutes and no more restart and black screen,but image still flickering in Warcraft 3 game( is the only game where image have artifact).For the moment don t know if my problem with image freeze is resolved.stay in touch, I coming back after a few days of test with conclusion if my gpu have problem or not.Anyway my old psu had problem for sure!


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 16, 2019)

well at least with the psu replaced we can now work on what the other issue is, occt psu test puts a load on the gpu and a the cpu to put the psu under pressure so if that did not cause any issues id imagine that your issues with warcraft 3 may be driver or api related. but you may want to test the gpu using ugine heaven or something similar and look for artifacts and temps.
I would not use the occt gpu test as it is basically fur mark


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 16, 2019)

true guys,I tested again in Warcraft 3 that speel,and now is fine, no more WHITE issue artifact.Now is RED which is fine 
OMG my old PSU have serious problem....thank you so much guys if you did not tell me about the problem with PSU i could not figure it out where the problem comes....

but remaing one more mysterious problem: why my image is flickering,is the only game where image is flickering,in another game is perfectly fine...


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 16, 2019)

i dont know what you mean by flickering. but i assume its to do with your refresh rates and in game resolution.


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 16, 2019)

I enjoyed it to fast,after I finish valley benchmark 1.0 test my image freeze again when I start gpu-z immediately.Don t understand why is doing that,because hes blocking only when I start gpu-z.During the test my furyx don t have artifact,dont have freeze problem,don t blocinkg,image is crisp and clear.....
Jessus Christ I think I lose my mind ,I don t understand why is doing this.I think my vga have a hidden problem,or gpu-z fault,or win 8.1 pro,or vga driver or bdbfghgfdjshrtukjuytdyjytjtyrgdhtyjujuk.......
.Don t understand why is doing this.i think I throw up my pc on window  ((((

I just want to say when my image is freezing,my video card have only 1 red led ON at rails.is normal?


later edit:
I ran burn in test 1920x1080 in furmark 1.10.1 and he past without problem,without artifact,without blackscreen,and max temp was 63-64C


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 16, 2019)

dont use fur mark...
do you have any over clocks ?


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 16, 2019)

no overclock.

my symptoms is like on this movie:









I dig for more information on ytube and this guy explain it could be a problem with  windows media player update corrupted from Microsoft but im not sure 100%.He could be right?


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 17, 2019)

gordon93 said:


> no overclock.
> 
> my symptoms is like on this movie:
> 
> ...



the better description for that would be pc locks up / crashes and audio loops..


----------



## Ruyki (Feb 17, 2019)

I experienced my computer freezing followed by audio looping twice. It was caused by a bad video card the first time and a bad hard drive the second time. So you probably can't use this symptom alone to pinpoint the issue.


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 17, 2019)

Ruyki said:


> I experienced my computer freezing followed by audio looping twice. It was caused by a bad video card the first time and a bad hard drive the second time. So you probably can't use this symptom alone to pinpoint the issue.


but is really weird because this furyX don't blocked,don't bsod,don't freeze,don't artifact in gaming for now so far....
I tested with another video card a 980ti and that card have same issue,but that card don't need hard reset like this furyX because after 3-4 second of buzzing noise is become to normal and can continues my work.Both card have problem? 
I have that freezing followed by audio only on desktop,web browsing or when I listen a music...not in gaming.In gaming I encountered just sometime a 2-3 second of black screen but ONLY when i ALT-TAB
I ask about my problem at many pc services and nobody know about this problem,nobody can help me,nobody care because they need at least 1 weak to investigate the problem.all of them say me this,and I still do not trust them to solve my problem

I understand,nobody can help me with this strange issue,I have to think that nothing can be done,i try everything.I'll go with this system until it dies completely,i don t care anymore
thanks to all anyway for trying to help me.


----------



## Naki (Feb 17, 2019)

This is likely a hardware issue in something other than your 2 video cards, described this way - for example, your motherboard.
The best way here is to give your PC to a local PC repair shop for proper testing, nobody can do exact diagnostics of such issues remotely.


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 17, 2019)

there are many people who said they change :mobo,cpu,grapic card,psu etc. and everything and this annoying problem comes back....
no way. I give up...
is like a "virus in my head" and is HAUNT me always and always.I have to deal with this,i don't have choice


----------



## Ruyki (Feb 17, 2019)

This issue should be solvable.
some hints:
- check windows error logs
- check hard drive SMART data with a tool like crystal disk info
- try different drivers
- If there are any expansion cards or other devices connected to the system that are not necessary for it's operation, try disconnecting them
- try reinstalling windows or even a completely different version of windows like 7 or 10 since you have 8.1 (This is a time consuming step so I won't blame you if you decide to not do it.)


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 17, 2019)

I checked event windows and I found many logs only on system tab,but I don t know if is ok.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 18, 2019)

given you had a failing psu if you have a mechanical hard drive i would tend to blame that and i would run a scan disk from a bootable usb.


----------



## Ruyki (Feb 18, 2019)

The errors from the windows error logs you posted are probably not of concern.
On the other hand, your samsung hard drive may not be working well based on the SMART data. Try running the computer withtout it if possible and check if the issue appears again. You can also try replacing the SATA cable and using a different SATA port. Sometimes the hard drive cable can be bad and cause problems. Some other things you can do is run scandisk and benchmark the drive with crystal disk mark.


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 18, 2019)

I change sATA port,I change cable ,I remove hdd...same issue.I also check CPU for error with intel processor diagnostic tool.No error..I also check RAM memory with memtest86+ and no errors too....Don t know what to check.Apparently my PC have no issue.....Sometime I have error in radeon taskbar,no always loading.
X Files :|


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 18, 2019)

do a full scandisk


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 19, 2019)

today I installed win 10 pro x64,and I don't have any more flickering issue in Warcraft 3.I'm partial happy....
but.....stil have problem with that loud buzzing noise.Today after I finished installed win 10, and I launch gpu-z my image freeze with that loud buzzing noise again and ofc followed with hard reset 
another weird thing saw today was: after I pull out DP cable from FuryX,the rotation of PSU cooler suddenly increased the speeds rotation.And sometime my motherboard have slow boot speed time,or maybe i'm wrong  I don.t know what to believe anymore.Anyway I stay on win 10,it seems is way a little better than 8.


----------



## Ruyki (Feb 20, 2019)

gordon93 said:


> another weird thing saw today was: after I pull out DP cable from FuryX,the rotation of PSU cooler suddenly increased the speeds rotation.


Strange. If something like that happened to me, I would take the all the components out of the case and run them without the case on my desk. Maybe there's something wrong with the assembly.

Also, is the ground connection in your power socket ok? I would check that.

If the above possible causes get cleared, I would guess it's the motherboard. That's like the only part that's left.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2019)

Bad source power


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 20, 2019)

@eidairaman1 Certainly something to verify just in case. OP needs to plug in the PC without extension cord directly into a wall outlet.
Also:
The VRAM may be "worn" (that is, the GFX card memory). The command-line program MemtestCL can test this. Last-mentioned is like Memtest86, but for the VRAM. Be sure to read its readme file very carefully in order to understand how to set the correct parameters when initiating the test. BTW, Furmark literally tests the GPU and nothing else on the card (so it does not tell us all there is).


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 21, 2019)

I have suspicious activity on video card like someone mining me.I have only dvb viewer launched and always my gpu meter goes to 95%
anyway I will return this new PSU,because I'm not satisfied with it.i will purchase another  better psu this time(seasonic or corsair)but im sure my problem is  from ANOTHER location,not from psu…


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 22, 2019)

I change again my furyX with another video card gtx 980ti and I have same issue.I discover another weird thing.I start Warcraft 3 game ,i ALT TAB,i come back to game,i alt tab again and if I choose to OFF MSI afterburner and come back again to my game ,my image completely freeze,but sound don't blocked.Only hard reset work.I make a movie to see what happen.I think i'm starting to cry


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Os is probably infected


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 22, 2019)

i still think hdd is damaged from the old failing psu


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 22, 2019)

yes, maybe but I playing on ssd,not hdd.And hdd can cause freeze image??is possible?


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 22, 2019)

a hdd can yes. not likley with a ssd though.

you should go ahead and download some root kit removers and a antivirus, malware bytes i think do  free versions.
also probably have windows do a file system scan from the cmd line.
just type
sfc /scannow
in to your command prompt.

although at this point its probably going to be faster to back up personal data, format and reinstall windows. Or atleast install windows to a different drive (if you have a spare one) and see if the issue is still there on a fresh install with no programs installed (apart from the essentials for testing)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Shambles1980 said:


> a hdd can yes. not likley with a ssd though.
> 
> you should go ahead and download some root kit removers and a antivirus, malware bytes i think do  free versions.
> also probably have windows do a file system scan from the cmd line.
> ...



Have SSD only installed, no HDDs hooked up, secure erase, install OS without other drives hooked up.


----------



## gordon93 (Feb 22, 2019)

I unplugged HDD, I let only SSD, and I have the same problem.Sfc scannow is ok.Boot time is big until I arrive on windows


----------

